
28Gbps Microstrip with Pepper Jack Cheese as Substrate (2016) - craigjb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/28gbps-microstrip-pepper-jack-cheese-substrate-ryan-lott/
======
pjc50
There's a pun about "queso factor" buried at the bottom of the comments too.

This is a nice little article, there's something very Bob Pease about it. And
it's good to remember that there can be quite a lot of margin in controlled
impedance situations. I've done things like USB2-over-flat flexible cable for
test fixtures before.

~~~
cushychicken
>I've done things like USB2-over-flat flexible cable for test fixtures before.

If it's never gonna see a radiated emissions test chamber, then why the heck
not?

------
wizardforhire
Omg this is such great read! I’m nominating for best of HN! It’s got
silliness, existential reveal, thorough methodical detailed explanations
accessible to laypeople, excellent prose and is just a joy.

------
willis936
Wow. This is so far up my alley that my masters thesis was on implementing
testing from 802.3bj and I have made passive microstrip filters in a class.

It’s cool that he simulated the eye diagrams, and getting your hands on a real
transmitter is not easy, but I think it ends up being a little too optimistic.
I don’t think this is meant to demonstrate a real world channel or else he
could have just pulled IL and RL limits from various specs. Really cool stuff
though.

------
adonnjohn
This of course begs the question: which cheeses act as the most efficient
substrates, and why?

I wonder if there's any organic materials that would work even better.

~~~
willis936
Empirically, it boils down permittivity and conductance of the material. I am
not familiar with the physical factors that influence that. For real
applications there are other important factors too though. If your substrate
gets moldy in a week then it would be hard to package and sell it to a
customer.

~~~
peterwwillis
> If your substrate gets moldy in a week then it would be hard to package and
> sell it to a customer.

Clearly you've not worked for Cisco...

~~~
cardiffspaceman
Sysco?

(Only for the humor I have no idea what Sysco's reputation in food service is)

------
kosma
Loosely related: ADSL over wet string

[https://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-
wet...](https://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-wet-
string.html)

------
hatsunearu
There's actually a lot of good nuggets of RF wisdom in this whack article.
Love it.

------
fouric
See also: custard antenna

[https://michaelcullen.name/2019/04/custard-
antenna/](https://michaelcullen.name/2019/04/custard-antenna/)

